# German Aquascaper Oliver knott to visit the uk.



## John Starkey (1 Apr 2008)

Hi all, today i had a phone call from my friend ed store manager of aquajardin nr glos, they have managed to secure the visit for a planting demo by german aquascaping guru OLIVER KNOTT, he will setting up two tanks one high tech which will be 120x45x60, and a low tech of 90x45x54 dimensions,Aquajardin specialise in tropica plantsa so all plants will be provided by them, the time table for events is Saturday and Sunday 12th 13th of april the the demo on saturday the demo will begin around 11am,then light refreshments half way through and some questions and anwers, then finish setup, Sunday the store opens at 1030am with the lowlight setup begining around 11am again. so i think we could make this a UKAPS weekend,    regards john


----------



## TDI-line (1 Apr 2008)

*Re: German Aquascaper Oliver to visit the uk.*

John, where would this be happening?


----------



## Keith (1 Apr 2008)

Just a thought but would it be possible to make a video of the demo for folk like myself who have got no chance of getting there (going in for an op about then)?


----------



## George Farmer (1 Apr 2008)

Nice one, John.....


----------



## Dan Crawford (1 Apr 2008)

Good effort John! looks like another weekend that my wife will hate


----------



## Steve Smith (1 Apr 2008)

Wow, 2 potential UKAPS meets on consecutive weekends!  Will have to try and figure out how to get to this one!


----------



## George Farmer (1 Apr 2008)

Hey guys,

What day is it today... !?


----------



## Dan Crawford (1 Apr 2008)

Your gonna pay for that John!


----------



## LondonDragon (1 Apr 2008)

Damn this one I would like to go to! Shame I don't drive  :?


----------



## Lisa_Perry75 (1 Apr 2008)

John made the post yesterday


----------



## Steve Smith (1 Apr 2008)

*sigh*

I had my hopes up then.  Much like the Amano visit that was posted about on TFF the other year.

Good gag John


----------



## LondonDragon (1 Apr 2008)

LOL didn't read all the replies!!!


----------



## John Starkey (1 Apr 2008)

Hi all, APRIL FOOLS TO YOU ALL


----------



## George Farmer (1 Apr 2008)

john starkey said:
			
		

> Hi all, APRIL FOOLS TO YOU ALL



Good one, John!  You had a few fooled...


----------



## Martin (1 Apr 2008)

Sorry John I've just consulted the April Fool's rule book, and it clearly states that all jokes , pranks and japes  have to be submitted to intended victims between 12am and 12pm on 1st. April. As you submitted your fib at 11.30pm on 31st. March as pointed out by Lisa, all fooled victims become null and void. I thank you.


----------



## Steve Smith (1 Apr 2008)

Martin said:
			
		

> Sorry John I've just consulted the April Fool's rule book, and it clearly states that all jokes , pranks and japes  have to be submitted to intended victims between 12am and 12pm on 1st. April. As you submitted your fib at 11.30pm on 31st. March as pointed out by Lisa, all fooled victims become null and void. I thank you.



And as such, I want Oliver Knott in Aquajardin or I'll set the lawyers on you    

Good one


----------



## TDI-line (1 Apr 2008)

Oh crap, i just booked that weekend off work.


----------



## John Starkey (1 Apr 2008)

Martin said:
			
		

> Sorry John I've just consulted the April Fool's rule book, and it clearly states that all jokes , pranks and japes  have to be submitted to intended victims between 12am and 12pm on 1st. April. As you submitted your fib at 11.30pm on 31st. March as pointed out by Lisa, all fooled victims become null and void. I thank you.


Hi Martin, i actually posted just after midnight yesterday but the clock in our forum is always behind, regards john


----------



## zig (1 Apr 2008)

Just send George and Dan around to do the demo instead, probably just as good!!


----------



## Martin (1 Apr 2008)

john starkey said:
			
		

> Martin said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 OK John I'll give you that one. I was just trying to save some Ukappers from the embarrassment of being April fooled!


----------



## GreenNeedle (2 Apr 2008)

If it is April Fool John jumped the gun a little there.  mayeb he put his clocks 2 hours forward by accident.

Andy


----------



## Dan Crawford (2 Apr 2008)

zig said:
			
		

> Just send George and Dan around to do the demo instead, probably just as good!!


   your too nice!


----------



## Themuleous (2 Apr 2008)

Haha quality


----------

